
Hidden Camera Exposes Apple's Genius Bars Ripping Off Customers - robaato
http://digg.com/video/apple-rips-off-customers
======
UncleEntity
The batteries glued in is kind of annoying but without it[0] the battery
rattles around and (I suspect) will have a shorter life due to the stresses on
the tiny wires in the cables.

And while _maybe_ they overquote repair bills to get a commission on a new
computer it also follows that they take the conservative route and make sure
you don't come back in a week because you previously spilled coffee on the
motherboard and the thing goes up in flames but they just bend a pin back in
place to "keep it going for now". If you want your car fixed "right" you go to
the dealership but if you just want it going until something else breaks you
take it to the mechanic on the corner.

[0]owner of an iPhone without the battery glued in.

